# Hey all, new user!



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey all, I finaly found a online community of martial artists! Hooray!

My name is Andrew, im 17 years old living in Nova Scotia. I have studied martial art for ALMOST 10 years; Shotokan (apprentice black), Wadu (apprentice black), Kindai Bojitsu (yellow), wing chung, taekwondo, hukido and Ninjitsu...

Im excited to finally be able to talk to some people about martial arts, I have much to learn!

  ~Shotosan

 by the way, soes 'shoto' mean short sword? 
 what does 'san' mean?

artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome aboard and happy posting
artyon:


----------



## The Kai (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome

Todd


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 8, 2004)

Greetings!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi ShotoSan! Welcome to Martial Talk--I hope you enjoy it.
 :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Shotosan, I'll venture a guess, its a honorific like Charles san. Mr. Charles.  Happy posting!  TW


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2004)

Howdy-do and welcome aboard.  These guys rock here.  Be good to them.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome! Have fun looking around here, there's so many interesting posts!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2004)

Greetings ShotoSan and welcome to MartialTalk.  Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.

 SS


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk ShotoSan, I'm new here too, I was also glad to find a forum about Martial Arts. I've had a blast reading all the intesteing threads.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay here, and don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 9, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  We're glad to have you with us! :asian:

 - Ceicei


----------



## Vadim (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi ShotoSan! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Baytor (Dec 9, 2004)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## still learning (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello, Welcome to the forum.  Aloha from Hawaii......have fun!!!!


----------

